# Deer pics



## cjbullet (Dec 18, 2005)

Took these pics today at Berry College






















The pic of just the one doe I don't know if her face is white like that because of her age or if she was born that way.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pics CJ!!  I went to school at Berry and I loved driving around taking pictures of all the wildlife.  It is amazing the amount of deer you could see in one night.  I have a few pictures of absolute monsters.


----------



## cjbullet (Dec 18, 2005)

That was the biggest buck we saw today. He was running does all over the field there. I have seen some bigger bucks here and a few good deer fights


----------



## discounthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow!thats an impressive herd and in daylight hours!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 19, 2005)

That's a sight for sore eyes. That is a pile of deer there. some big ole mama does for sure.


----------



## rip18 (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice!  Lots of fun to see & learn!  Good pics!


----------



## Just BB (Dec 19, 2005)

In the last picture, I bet if that buck could talk, he'd sound like James Earl Ray saying  "Everything you see before you...is my kingdom" (Lion king)


----------



## cjbullet (Dec 19, 2005)

BB i bet he does until one of the other ones thats bigger than him enters the field. He was the King of the Hill (field watever) But i have seen 3 as big if not bigger, out there in that same field all chasing does . Even got to see 2 of em throw down for a few mins. But there's so many does there i bet even the little guys are getting some action.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Dec 19, 2005)

great pic's


----------



## Davexx1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like that place could stand some serious doe harvests.

Dave


----------



## DDD (Dec 20, 2005)

My sister went to shorter, I always liked driving over to Berry and gaze in amazement.  

Don't they have some quota hunts up there @ Berry?


----------



## Lthomas (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice seeing them out there this time of year.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 20, 2005)

nice pics, but how could that be at berry college? i heard there were no deer left in georgia!


----------



## cjbullet (Dec 20, 2005)

They have 2 quota gun hunts each year and the whole bow season is open. But thats only on the WMA. These pics were taken on the Campus and Refuge area. There used to be alot more areas there open to bowhunting but a couple of years ago they expanded the refuge area and stopped all hunting off of Techology ( Old Possum Trot). There was alot of fine hunting out there. Suzuki Corp. Built a plant out there and Berry only allowed Bowhunting for the year after that. The following Year they said no hunting its know refuge


----------



## Gagirl77 (Dec 20, 2005)

great pics...


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Dec 20, 2005)

There are still plenty of places to hunt up there especially during bow season.


----------



## littlebigtires (Jan 15, 2006)

nice. do they have a deer management class at berry college?


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 15, 2006)

So.....that's where all the deer is!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 16, 2006)

Abolt20 said:
			
		

> So.....that's where all the deer is!!!!!!!!



Really.....Tell the folks there that that herd needs to be reduced a little....have bow will travel!


----------

